# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Musica para efecto Nieve China

## humorymagia

Buenas,

Necesitaba ayuda! Necesito saber q musica pondriais al efecto de Nieve.. Mas q que tipo de musica q cancion exactamente..

Muchas gacias...

Miguel

----------


## shark

no será para copiarla ¿verdad?   :Oops: 


te pongo una:  la banda sonora de forrest gump - main theme

----------


## humorymagia

no Shark... jamas!!! ggg

Es que lo estoy ensayando sin musica... y como que no es lo mismo..

Voy a escucharla.. mil graciash!!!

Miguel

----------


## humorymagia

Alguna sugerencia maix!!!

Gracias a todos

Miguel

----------


## Noelia

Yo utilizo la de "Peer Gynt", de Grieg. Es muy bonita.

----------


## mayico

no es para copiarla, es para ensayar con esa música jejejjejee

y cuando hagas la actuación, qué, ¿vas a cambiar de música?


jejeje me ha hecho gracia eso de no es para copiarla es para ensayar con ella.

----------


## humorymagia

Hombre.. claro que si ensayo con ella, actuare con ella.. pero no tengo porque copiar a nadie... solo recibo ideas de canciones y la que mas me guste con esa me quedaré...

Pero bueno.. no te preocupes que no dire que es tuya!!! :-)

----------


## ignoto

Este tema me parece que tiene un fallo de fondo.

A los niños pequeños NO les gusta la magia con música. 

Siempre es aconsejable una rutina hablada para magia infantil.

----------


## humorymagia

:shock:  Pues me pillas!! Yo pense que la música iba a ir mejor en este efecto... Tu me aconsejas que para niños este efecto no ponga música?¿?

Graciash!

----------


## ignoto

Yo utilizo una rutina hablada y, al final, suelto la nieve china con una pieza de Beetoven (Si, no sé dónde lleva la H) que se llama "Para nosequién".

----------


## humorymagia

Voy a ver que tal queda una historia navideña y al final la melodia del Calvo de Navidad ( y no es cachondeo, esa musica me gusta )... probare y os contaré!!!

Gracias ignoto.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

¿A los niños pequeños no les gusta la magia con música? ¿Y eso de dónde lo has sacao ahora?  :roll: Hombre, puede que una hora de magia con música se haga pesao, pero vamos, no tiene porqué no gustar la tormenta china con una música de fondo...

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Ponte a hacer magia con música y yo contaré un cuento en voz baja al otro lado.

Después yo haré magia hablada y tu intentas lo mismo.

¿Sabes a quién van a mirar los niños en ambos casos?

----------


## sergiocl

> Ponte a hacer magia con música y yo contaré un cuento en voz baja al otro lado.
> 
> Después yo haré magia hablada y tu intentas lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Sabes a quién van a mirar los niños en ambos casos?


Para saber esto no hay que ser genio, recordemos cuando éramos niños, cuan largo y tedioso resultaba ver un videoclip de música, la música sin contar una historia, para los niños es una lata.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

> Ponte a hacer magia con música y yo contaré un cuento en voz baja al otro lado.
> 
> Después yo haré magia hablada y tu intentas lo mismo.
> 
> ¿Sabes a quién van a mirar los niños en ambos casos?


Pues explícame la lógica de tu argumento...  :shock: 

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

Es sencillo. Los niños, por imperativo de la señora evolución, tenderán hacia la información cuando esté a su alcance (excepto si padecen alguna deficiencia). La música no aporta información por lo que no es una prioridad.

La magia, si aporta información puede resultar mas atractiva que otro tipo de información y es mas llamativa por lo que atraerá mas a los niños que el cuento.

----------


## shark

osea que mete un par de cañones de confetti como los que tiene blass y dejate de musicas.  8-)

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Yo utilizo una rutina hablada y, al final, *suelto la nieve china con una PIEZA DE Beetoven* (Si, no sé dónde lleva la H) que se llama "Para nosequién".



Qué aterrador...

----------


## humorymagia

Es verdad Shark.. Un par de cañones y apañao!!! jajajaja que buena idea!! hablare con el organizador del evento!!! jajajaja

De todas maneras... si alguien tiene algun tema mas por la chistera.. que me lo haga llegar

----------


## Franmanzaneda

> Es sencillo. Los niños, por imperativo de la señora evolución, tenderán hacia la información cuando esté a su alcance (excepto si padecen alguna deficiencia). La música no aporta información por lo que no es una prioridad.
> 
> La magia, si aporta información puede resultar mas atractiva que otro tipo de información y es mas llamativa por lo que atraerá mas a los niños que el cuento.


Eso está bien, pero estamos hablando de magia+música, no de cuentos. A ver, vamos a reposicionarnos. Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué dices que la música no atrae a los niños. Yo creo que una rutina de magia con música atraerá más a los niños que la misma rutina hablada. Quizá estemos hablando al final de lo mismo tú y yo.

Saludos.

----------


## Juandi

Pues mira, creo que podría quedar bien con la música de “El príncipe de las mareas”.

Y otra que se me acaba de ocurrir así, a bote pronto, es el “Para Elisa” de BeetHoven.

Claro que, en caso de dudas, siempre nos quedará “Forrest Gump” (suite final). Bueno, esta mejor nos la reservamos para las luces de la mano.

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Es sencillo. Los niños, por imperativo de la señora evolución, tenderán hacia la información cuando esté a su alcance (excepto si padecen alguna deficiencia). La música no aporta información por lo que no es una prioridad.
> 
> La magia, si aporta información puede resultar mas atractiva que otro tipo de información y es mas llamativa por lo que atraerá mas a los niños que el cuento.
> 
> 
> Eso está bien, pero estamos hablando de magia+música, no de cuentos. A ver, vamos a reposicionarnos. Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué dices que la música no atrae a los niños. *Yo creo que una rutina de magia con música atraerá más a los niños que la misma rutina hablada*. Quizá estemos hablando al final de lo mismo tú y yo.
> 
> Saludos.


No estoy de acurdo.. ¿tiene(s) hijo(s)?, ponle música y cuéntale un cuento, verás que prefiere.

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver. Las mayúsculas las voy a utilizar para recalcar puntos importantes, no porque esté gritando.

Una de las pocas cosas en la que están de acuerdo los psicólogos infantiles es que, excepto cuando se les condiciona a la fuerza o alguna patología extraña A LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS NO LES ATRAE LA MÚSICA.

Otra cosa es lo que quieran ver los adultos que los tienen a cargo a los que, desgraciadamente, suele importarles un carajo lo que prefieran los pequeños.

La magia con música NO es adecuada para los niños menores de 10 años.

Eso lo digo por experiencia propia que confirma los datos obtenidos de estudios muy, muy serios al respecto.

*NO ES UNA IMPRESIÓN MIA*, ni un comentario basado en lo que "yo creo".

Si no estás de acuerdo porque tu experiencia en actuaciones con niños te dice lo contrario, no lo discutiré pero en el último congreso de magia infantil practicamente todo el mundo con quien hablé se mostró de acuerdo conmigo en este punto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Yo utilizo una rutina hablada y, al final, suelto la nieve china con una pieza de Beetoven (Si, no sé dónde lleva la H)que se llama *"Para nosequién"*.


"Para Elisa Pataki"

----------


## ignoto

Eso, "Para Elisa".

¿Qué te pareció el efecto? Me comí la presentación pero con Kiko dando prisas para ir a almorzar...

A punto estuve de no decir lo de los dummies, que parece que gustó.

----------


## ignoto

Un dato a tener en cuenta.

Aunque a los niños NO les gusta la música SI que les gusta bailar.
No hay que confundir ambas cosas pues aunque para nosotros están estrechamente relacionadas, para los niños son dos actividades diferentes.

No son adultos, son niños.

----------


## josemagic

Pienso que a los pequeños les atraen más los colores, si a esto le sumas luces y musiquita puedes llamar la atención de cualquier persona tenga la edad que tenga (este es el anzuelo), esto digievoluciona y se queda pantente también cuando somos adultos. como ejemplo están en los bares esas maquinitas que hacen "piro biro bi pa , clin clin clin clin".

Por lo tanto pienso que se podría contar una pequeñísima (minúscula historia) para presentar, después empezar el juego con buena carga de colores y movimientos que expresen y comuniquen y utilizar una música atractiva. (importante:para acompañar).

por qué comer solo el primer plato? o ¿por qué comer solo el postre? si se puede tener un menú entero (que llama más la atención) mmmmmmmmm y si incluimos olores

Si al final hacéis la competición esa de ponerse uno en un sitio y otro en otro, yo me pido otro puesto y doy caramelos, a ver quien gana.

----------


## letang

Por si a alguien le interesa leer un artículo relacionado:

http://www.nortecastilla.es/prensa/2..._20070522.html

Es una entrevista a Fernando Argenta, director y presentador de "El Conciertazo" un programa dedicado a público infantil en el que se educa sobre música clásica, para hacerla llegar a los más pequeños y que entiendan la cantidad de historias y matices que hay en la música clásica.




> Fernando Argenta (...) ayer llenó el Teatro Principal con su 'Concierto doméstico para andar por casa'. Junto a él, más de cuarenta jóvenes músicos de la Orquesta de Cámara de Siero demostraron una vez más que la música clásica no está reñida con la diversión de los más pequeños.





> -¿Cuál es el secreto de su complicidad con el público infantil?
> 
> -Ser natural, yo me muestro tal y como soy. Me encantan los niños, enseñarles música, y ellos lo perciben así, como algo divertido. Es mi carácter y me lo paso bomba en mis conciertos, tanto que disfruto incluso más que ellos. Es un error intentar ponerte a su altura porque ellos notan cuando el trato es forzado y antinatural. En realidad, soy bastante niño.

----------


## Kiko

> A LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS NO LES ATRAE LA MÚSICA.
> La magia con música NO es adecuada para los niños menores de 10 años.
> Eso lo digo por experiencia propia que confirma los datos obtenidos de estudios muy, muy serios al respecto.
> *NO ES UNA IMPRESIÓN MIA*, ni un comentario basado en lo que "yo creo".
> .


Estimado Ignoto,
¿Exactamente de que estudios tan serios hablas? ¿Realizados por quién y publicados donde? 

Probablemente existan estudios sobre los niños y la música, pero permíteme dudar que exista un estudio serio que relacione "magia infantil" y música.  
Por si fuera el caso, tampoco sería válido ni riguroso extrapolar conclusiones de un estudio “niños&música” aplicándolas a “magia-infantil&música”.




> La música no aporta información por lo que no es una prioridad.


Decir que “la música no aporta información” es en mi opinión una falacia reduccionista.  La “información” por definición no se limita a “datos” derivados de un lenguaje articulado, sino al fenómeno que proporciona significado o sentido a las cosas. En ese sentido es indudable que la música comunica cosas.
Por otro lado no se puede disociar la música de su contexto argumental, de la expresividad gestual asociada, etc. durante un efecto mágico. 




> Ponte a hacer magia con música y yo contaré un cuento en voz baja al otro lado. 
> Después yo haré magia hablada y tu intentas lo mismo. 
> ¿Sabes a quién van a mirar los niños en ambos casos?


Este argumento lo encuentro absurdo, equivalente a preguntarse quien grita más para reclamar la atención. Por la misma regla de tres en otro lado ponemos el llanto de un bebé, o rugidos de predadores, o gemidos sexuales, o risas, etc. y probablemente los niños también pasarían del cuento… 
Tampoco se trata del volumen de sonido utilizado, ni siquiera de “competir” por cual provoca más atención, sino de cual es la que más comunica mágicamente... ¡Esa es la cuestión!




> Una de las pocas cosas en la que están de acuerdo los psicólogos infantiles es que, excepto cuando se les condiciona a la fuerza o alguna patología extraña A LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS NO LES ATRAE LA MÚSICA.


Permíteme de nuevo dudar de tal sentencia. He hablado con psicólogos que suscriben lo contrario y solo hay que echar un ojo a incontables artículos sobre el tema (además del  vertido por letang) que sostienen que la música atrae, divierte, cautiva y les entra por todas partes a los niños. 
Aun así, mágicamente no es relevante si la música (en si misma) atrae o no atrae a los niños, sino el efecto que produce. En ese sentido es innegable que la música ejerce una poderosa influencia en ellos.




> …en el último congreso de magia infantil practicamente todo el mundo con quien hablé se mostró de acuerdo conmigo en este punto.


Puede ser (no lo sé) que la mayor parte de los magos infantiles descarten la música, pero curiosamente la mayoría de los “magos” infantiles que conozco suelen ser más “animadores” que magos, y el tipo de “magia” que les funciona será la hablada (por su estilo). 
Entiendo que este estereotipo de “mago” descarta la música por “estilo artístico”, es decir, por preferencia personal o porque es consciente de que el show resultará mejor expresándose con la palabra ya que está más cualificado para ello que para comunicarse por otras vías. 
Mi reflexión es que dicha especialización es resultado de una preferencia, no de un imperativo formal.


Por otro lado la experiencia propia y ajena dice a las claras que en muchos casos la música bien usada SI ha gustado a los niños. Solo hay que ver las caras de los niños maravillados cuando, por ejemplo, Jorge Blass hace el hilo roto o la nieve (con música). De hecho si lo hiciese hablando y sin música creo que perdería todo el encanto y sería mucho menos mágico y emocionante.
En el caso de Jorge hay que decir a su favor que no es un especialista en ello, ni siquiera responde el estereotipo clásico de "mago infantil" que antes mencionaba (y tal vez precisamente por eso me sirva de ejemplo)


En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es que un espectáculo hablado es más “todoterreno” (o de “batalla”) que uno musical, el cual requiere cierto estado mental o de ánimo más profundo (cosa que puede ser incompatible con un entorno adverso que disperse la atención) 
Para controlar ciertos espectáculos de magia infantil con música pudiera ser conveniente cierta infraestructura que condicione el entorno (teatro, luces, butacas, publicidad, etc.)

En todo caso, el que algo sea más difícil no lo invalida, al contrario, lo convierte en un reto, cuyo resultado tal vez sea más memorable…


* Entiéndase todo esto como un supuesto o un punto de vista abierto, es decir, una opinión y no una sentencia (cosa que me repatea).

Saludos infantiles,
Kiko

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Totalmente de acuerdo con Kiko. Soy psicólogo y no he leído ningún estudio "serio" y replicado al respecto del tema. Eso no quiere decir que no existan, simplemente yo no los he leído. Sí es verdad que hay estudios poco controlados, de poco rigor científico y en la mayoría de los casos opiniones vertidas por especialistas en este campo. Como dice Kiko, en este punto hay discrepancias entre ellos. A título personal y como una opinión subjetiva me gustaría recalcar que en lenguaje hablado (véase charla de un juego de magia) intervienen muchos más datos que el niño debe procesar (palabras desconocidas para él, prosodia del lenguaje, etc.) y esto le puede resultar complicado en muchos casos. Sin embargo, cuando hacemos un juego con música, el niño tiene que extraer menos información del ambiente y centrarse en lo que hace el mago. 

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> A LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS NO LES ATRAE LA MÚSICA.
> La magia con música NO es adecuada para los niños menores de 10 años.
> Eso lo digo por experiencia propia que confirma los datos obtenidos de estudios muy, muy serios al respecto.
> *NO ES UNA IMPRESIÓN MIA*, ni un comentario basado en lo que "yo creo".
> .
> 
> 
> ...


"Psicologóa cognitiva e instrucción" (Varios autores) Ed. UNED 
Es un libro de texto del primer curso de psicopedagogía aunque al ser yo autodidacta y no tener estudios pude malinterpretar los datos (muchas veces confusos) del libro.




> Probablemente existan estudios sobre los niños y la música, pero permíteme dudar que exista un estudio serio que relacione "magia infantil" y música.  
> Por si fuera el caso, tampoco sería válido ni riguroso extrapolar conclusiones de un estudio “niños&música” aplicándolas a “magia-infantil&música”.


Me temo que el único que conozco al respecto de relaciones entre la magia infantil y la música está suscrito por mi esposa y eso lo anula para su inclusión como ejemplo por ser parte en el asunto.




> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> La música no aporta información por lo que no es una prioridad.
> 
> 
> Decir que “la música no aporta información” es en mi opinión una falacia reduccionista.  La “información” por definición no se limita a “datos” derivados de un lenguaje articulado, sino al fenómeno que proporciona significado o sentido a las cosas. En ese sentido es indudable que la música comunica cosas.
> Por otro lado no se puede disociar la música de su contexto argumental, de la expresividad gestual asociada, etc. durante un efecto mágico.


Vuelvo a remitirme al "tocho" anterior y a mi afirmación de que pude malinterpretarlo. Aceptaré cualquier aclaración sobre lo expuesto en ese libro.




> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Ponte a hacer magia con música y yo contaré un cuento en voz baja al otro lado. 
> Después yo haré magia hablada y tu intentas lo mismo. 
> ¿Sabes a quién van a mirar los niños en ambos casos?
> 
> 
> Este argumento lo encuentro absurdo, equivalente a preguntarse quien grita más para reclamar la atención. Por la misma regla de tres en otro lado ponemos el llanto de un bebé, o rugidos de predadores, o gemidos sexuales, o risas, etc. y probablemente los niños también pasarían del cuento… 
> Tampoco se trata del volumen de sonido utilizado, ni siquiera de “competir” por cual provoca más atención, sino de cual es la que más comunica mágicamente... ¡Esa es la cuestión!


Quise ilustrar mi postura con un ejemplo y tal vez fué desafortunado.




> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Una de las pocas cosas en la que están de acuerdo los psicólogos infantiles es que, excepto cuando se les condiciona a la fuerza o alguna patología extraña A LOS NIÑOS PEQUEÑOS NO LES ATRAE LA MÚSICA.
> 
> 
> Permíteme de nuevo dudar de tal sentencia. He hablado con psicólogos que suscriben lo contrario y solo hay que echar un ojo a incontables artículos sobre el tema (además del  vertido por letang) que sostienen que la música atrae, divierte, cautiva y les entra por todas partes a los niños. 
> Aun así, mágicamente no es relevante si la música (en si misma) atrae o no atrae a los niños, sino el efecto que produce. En ese sentido es innegable que la música ejerce una poderosa influencia en ellos.
> 
> 
> ...


El domingo pasado, Kaito arrasó con los niños sin una sola nota de música mientras que Jorge Blass encantaba... a sus progenitores.

Es la ventaja de estar en una "calle" entre bambalinas y mirando al público en ambas actuaciones durante la misma gala. 
La magia hablada les gustó mas. Los que estábamos allí mirando a los niños en lugar de viendo la gala lo vimos.




> En lo que sí estoy de acuerdo es que un espectáculo hablado es más “todoterreno” (o de “batalla”) que uno musical, el cual requiere cierto estado mental o de ánimo más profundo (cosa que puede ser incompatible con un entorno adverso que disperse la atención) 
> Para controlar ciertos espectáculos de magia infantil con música pudiera ser conveniente cierta infraestructura que condicione el entorno (teatro, luces, butacas, publicidad, etc.)
> 
> En todo caso, el que algo sea más difícil no lo invalida, al contrario, lo convierte en un reto, cuyo resultado tal vez sea más memorable…
> 
> 
> * Entiéndase todo esto como un supuesto o un punto de vista abierto, es decir, una opinión y no una sentencia (cosa que me repatea).
> 
> Saludos infantiles,
> Kiko


A esto tengo que añadir que tal vez yo sea parcial en mis apreciaciones porque padezco de amusia y eso hace que me oponga al uso de la música por no tener esta sentido para mi.

Por otra parte, toda mi experiencia mágica con público real se limita a la magia infantil dramatizada. Algo que tal vez no sea tan fácil como parece. Desde luego, es bastante mas difícil que salir con música de fondo a hacer exactamente lo mismo.

----------


## McPincho

Hola, si es para niños creo que hay que introducir una historia y luego empalmarla con un buen tema para darle realze. Yo te recomiendo la banda sonora de Eduardo Manostijeras, incluso hay un tema que en la pelicula suena cuando está nevando.

----------


## Kiko

> Hola, si es para niños creo que hay que introducir una historia y luego empalmarla con un buen tema para darle realze. Yo te recomiendo la banda sonora de Eduardo Manostijeras, incluso hay un tema que en la pelicula suena cuando está nevando.


El último tema de esa BSO es el que utiliza Jorge Blass para hacer el hilo roto. Realmente es precioso y mágico. También es el que utiliza últimamente Kevin James para hacer la nieve (que es el creador de dicho efecto).
Lo único malo es que empieza a ser un tema excesivamente escuchado y a un público algo más selecto le puede restar originalidad o frescura.  


En relación a lo que comenta Ignoto de la actuación de Kaito y Jorge Blass, pues no me extraña que gustara más Kaito a los niños. Pero ojo, no por culpa de la música, sino por ser Kaito. 
Jorge Blass no es un especialista en magia infantil (su formato está concebido para todos los públicos) y Kaito sí es un especialista en magia intantil. Ésa es la diferencia, además de que Kaito es tremendamente carismático, divertido, etc. Un fenómeno, vamos. 
Por lo tanto esa comparación para mi no es válida como argumento.

----------


## ignoto

O sea, si comparamos a un especialista en magia infantil con alguien que no lo es no vale como argumento.

Como la inmensa mayoría de los especialistas en magia infantil hacen magia hablada, no vale como referencia porque la mayoría son "mas animadores que magos", que es como decir que la mayoría de los cartomagos son mas malabaristas que magos, puestos a ello.

Vamos, que la opinión de los especialistas en magia infantil no cuenta para esto. ¿No?

----------


## Kiko

> O sea, si comparamos a un especialista en magia infantil con alguien que no lo es no vale como argumento.
> 
> Como la inmensa mayoría de los especialistas en magia infantil hacen magia hablada, no vale como referencia porque la mayoría son "mas animadores que magos", que es como decir que la mayoría de los cartomagos son mas malabaristas que magos, puestos a ello.
> 
> Vamos, que la opinión de los especialistas en magia infantil no cuenta para esto. ¿No?


Veo que lo has pillado...  :-P

Lo que sí tendría sentido sería comparar a dos especialistas en magia infantil (e igualmente buenos mágicamente), uno que utilizase música y otro que no. 

La opinión cuenta como opinión, claro que si, pero no como sentencia formal, sino preferencia personal.

Ya que haces un símil con la cartomagia, imagínate que todos los cartomagos que conoces fuesen mas bien "cartomalabaristas". En tal caso sería complicado discutir, por ejemplo, si se puede fusionar la poesía con la cartomagia porque no habría referentes. Por suerte tenemos a René Lavand y esa discusión ya está superada. 

Entiendo que en magia infantil no pasa lo mismo, y a falta de referentes sólidos sea dificil demostrar lo que por experiencia y de forma intuitiva sostengo. 

Para que quede clara mi postura: 
- No digo que una cosa sea mejor que la otra a priori (las comparaciones suelen ser absurdas a nivel artístico), sino que ambos caminos son igualmente válidos.  

Y para que NO quede clara también digo: 
"Lo esencial es invisible a los ojos"

----------


## ignoto

Para que quede clara mi postura:

Por experiencia propia con magia infantil musical y hablada, en MI CASO la magia hablada funciona mejor que la musical y la magia dramatizada le da mil vueltas a cualquier tipo de magia...siendo niños el público.

Pero claro, me limito a mi experiencia como mago infantil.

Por cierto ¿Por qué no consideras a los magos infantiles como referente válido en una discusión referida a MAGIA INFANTIL exclusivamente?

----------


## Kiko

> Por cierto ¿Por qué no consideras a los magos infantiles como referente válido en una discusión referida a MAGIA INFANTIL exclusivamente?


Sí los considero referentes válidos, pero como especialistas en magia intantil hablada (que es lo que son), no en magia intantil musical (que es lo que no son y de lo que yo hablo) 

Me refiero a que no hay referentes sólidos y de peso que sean especialistas en magia intantil que utilicen música. Al menos yo no los conozco. 

Es decir, es como si intentase buscar a un René Lavand para demostrar que poesía y magia son compatibles y pueden ser buena combinación, pero NO existiese René Lavand, ni nadie que me sirviese de ejemplo sólido. 
En un supuesto así, cualquiera podría sentenciar que la magia solo se puede concebir con humor y yo no tendría un referente claro y de peso para argumentar lo contrario.

----------


## Juandi

Ese contraejemplo existe: Javi el Mago, segundo premio de magia infantil en Zaragoza con un número completamente musical. Su papel era el de un pintor mágico que presentaba efectos de fantasía.

El espectáculo fue representado con mucho éxito en los salones de actos de diversos colegios… hasta que se acabaron los colegios.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## humorymagia

Creo que tambien dependen un poco de que tipo de Magia que se vaya a realizar, como bien dice Juandi, si el espectaculo preparado es de fantasia y musica... pues los niños aguantaran bien... puede que si realizas juegos con cuerdas ( rota y recompuesta ) castillos de naipes, etc etc pues puede que no sea lo mas apropiado.

----------


## Juandi

A mi modo de ver los magos estamos demasiado cuadriculados por “dos” estilos de hacer magia: La magia hablada y la magia con música. Me parece una clasificación excesivamente reduccionista. 

Estamos acostumbrados a que los números de magia a los que asistimos (o nosotros mismos presentamos) sean, o bien un mago que actúa valiéndose solamente de la palabra sin ningún tipo de acompañamiento musical, o bien un número presentado exclusivamente con mimo y música. Parece que nos hemos encerrado en un conflicto “palabra versus música”. Considero que no tiene por qué ser necesariamente así.

A mi cabeza viene el recuerdo de los famosos payasos de la tele a mediados de los 70 (Gaby, Fofó, Miliki y Fofito). Sus programas empezaban siempre con música y terminaban con una canción. Los sketchs de los payasos eran siempre hablados (por supuesto) pero se alternaban con números de circo visuales en los que no se decía una palabra. Incluso presentaban un intermedio en el que uno de los payasos ejercía de solista musical acompañado por la orquesta.

Aquellos payasos reinaron con éxito durante un buen fajo de años. No creo que se les pueda considerar poco expertos en cuanto a público infantil ni dudar de su éxito. Y, para ellos la música era un elemento clave, imprescindible en todos y cada uno de sus espectáculos.

Claro que, también contaban con el elemento hablado (faltaría más). 

¿Por qué tenemos los magos que cerrarnos a uno (cualquiera de los dos) de los principales canales de comunicación auditiva?

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Dantestorm

Hey, yo he visto actuar al Javi el mago, en Magia pym, no es malo.

----------


## carlossicilia

Javi el mago es buenisimo y recomendable al que lo pueda ver que no pierda la oportunidad no se arrepentira.

----------


## humorymagia

Bueno... solo decir que estoy ensayando con la música del " Calvito de navidad " que por cierto me encanta... aunque hay un inconveniente.. o bueno un par de ellos... solo se puede realizar en estas fechas.. Porque no me veo en Verano con 40 grados poniendo la música de la Lotería?¿? y que la música no tiene una subida de tono ni un cambio brusco... con lo cual cuando empiezas a soltar los copos la música esta a la misma altura... muy lineal... de todas formas.. si a alguien se lo ocurre otra canción que me lo haga saber!!!

Graciash!

Miguel Ángel.

----------


## ignoto

Para Elisa
De Beetoven (lleva "H" por alguna parte).

----------


## Juandi

Ya te comenté en un privado lo de las músicas sobre la “nieve china” y esbocé como podría ser con la música del “Calvo de la lotería”. Veo que te ha gustado la idea y que estás intentando seguirla, así que vamos a avanzar un poco más.

En el caso de que quieras utilizar únicamente esa pieza para todo el número, una posible solución sería:

Comienza con el tema principal (el vals; vamos a llamarla el estribillo para entendernos). Vas presentando el material propio del juego (el papel, la copa del agua…), pero todavía no realizas ninguna acción con ellos. Solo jugueteas con ellos.

La música pasa al segundo tema (la sección central, el trío, en modo menor). Comienzas a realizar las acciones que creas oportunas: romper el papel, mojarlo, coger el abanico… Como el trío en esta pieza es relativamente breve quizás tengas que repetirlo. Bueno, también podrías haber empezado un poco antes, en la segunda mitad del vals. Tienes que apañártelas para que justo cuanto termina el trío tú estás en posición: en una mano tienes la nieve, en la otra el abanico. Una “paradiña” de expectación (coincidente con la pausa valorativa que hay en la música) y…

Vuelve el tema principal con toda su fuerza al mismo tiempo que empiezas a abanicar y sale la nieve.

Como no lo he probado en persona, no sé si será muy fácil o no de sincronizar lo que he intentado contar aquí (Aunque, por experiencia te digo que nunca es fácil ni sale a la primera). Pero si lo consigues (y estoy seguro de que es posible aunque cueste) te garantizo una sonada ovación coincidiendo con la segunda entrada del vals.

Si en algo no me he explicado bien, no dudes en consultar.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno... solo decir que estoy ensayando con* la música del " Calvito de navidad "* que por cierto me encanta... aunque hay un inconveniente.. o bueno un par de ellos... solo se puede realizar en estas fechas.. Porque no me veo en Verano con 40 grados poniendo la música de la Lotería?¿? y que la música no tiene una subida de tono ni un cambio brusco... con lo cual cuando empiezas a soltar los copos la música esta a la misma altura... muy lineal... de todas formas.. si a alguien se lo ocurre otra canción que me lo haga saber!!!
> 
> Graciash!
> 
> Miguel Ángel.


¿Te refieres al Vals de Lara de la película 'Dr. Zhivago'? Sí, es una preciosidad pero, para mi gusto, demasiado conocida para ser incluida en un número de magia. Al final el públcio va a estar esperando que salgan décimos en lugar de nieve...

por otro lado,  tengo cierta reserva personal sobre la efectividad, en la magia, de las composiciones musicales demasiado conocidas.

----------


## humorymagia

Si O'Malley, esa misma! El otro día lo hablaba con Juandi ( creo ) es muy conocida, pero tengo una actuación en Navidad y creo que le va bastante bien... seguramente tenga que buscar otro tema, ( Puede que meta algún tipo de música escocesa, con gaitas y tal... ).

De todas maneras todos coincidís en lo mismo.. en que la música cuanto menos conocida y utilizada por otros magos mejor...

----------


## Juandi

> por otro lado,  tengo cierta reserva personal sobre la efectividad, en la magia, de las composiciones musicales demasiado conocidas.


Totalmente de acuerdo: Yo las veo como un arma de doble filo. Sobre este peligro ya está Miguel avisado y se tiene en cuenta en la medida de lo posible.

De todas maneras, ¿por qué no hacemos las mismas reflexiones sobre los juegos que elegimos? ¿Acaso no es más importante la magia que presentamos que la música que la acompaña?




> Al final el públcio va a estar esperando que salgan décimos en lugar de nieve...


¿Lo ves? Acabas de presentar una idea c*j*n*da.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si O'Malley, esa misma! El otro día lo hablaba con Juandi ( creo ) es muy conocida, pero tengo una actuación en Navidad y creo que le va bastante bien... seguramente tenga que buscar otro tema, ( Puede que meta algún tipo de *música escocesa, con gaitas* y tal... ).
> 
> De todas maneras todos coincidís en lo mismo.. en que la música cuanto menos conocida y utilizada por otros magos mejor...


¿Musica Escocesa? ¿Gaitas? ¡SACRILEGIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Donde estén unas buenas gaitas celtas........... (incluso nuestro wishky es mucho mejor que el suyo)  8)  8)

----------


## humorymagia

> ¿Musica Escocesa? ¿Gaitas? ¡SACRILEGIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> Donde estén unas buenas gaitas celtas........... (incluso nuestro wishky es mucho mejor que el suyo)  8)  8)


Huy!! Parece que te he dado donde te duele!! Entonces buscaré gaitas Celtas!!!  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Anda toma.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOoPUlObPs4

(No te preocupes por el presentador inicial.. tu míralo)

----------


## letang

> ¿Te refieres al Vals de Lara de la película 'Dr. Zhivago'?


No, se refiere al tema "Interior student Cafe" del Dr. Zhivago  :Wink1: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-p...000033J9001008

----------


## shark

> Donde estén unas buenas gaitas celtas


ahi ahi, (sex mode on)

----------


## ignoto

> Donde estén unas buenas gaitas celtas


Pisoteadas por los 7.000 edetanos y contestanos que le dieron para el pelo a Vercingetorix a las órdenes de D. Cayo Julio.

----------


## humorymagia

O'Malley ahora te cuento, que en el curro me tiene el youtube con el grifo cortado!

letang, la verdad que sabia que era del Dr. Zhivago pero no sabia el titulo...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Patrick I. O'Malley
> 
> ¿Te refieres al Vals de Lara de la película 'Dr. Zhivago'?
> 
> 
> No, se refiere al tema "Interior student Cafe" del Dr. Zhivago 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/music/wma-p...000033J9001008



No puedo oirlo aquí, pero me parece que te equivocas. Ten en cuenta, además, que los temas musicales de las películas suelen ser leitmotifs de la aparición del personaje en varias secuencias y pueden ser la misma melodía con distintos instrumentos, ritmos o versiones.

Lo comprobaré.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> O'Malley ahora te cuento, que en el curro me tiene el youtube con el grifo cortado!
> 
> letang, la verdad que sabia que era del Dr. Zhivago pero no sabia el titulo...


ojo que el link que te he puesto es a música irlandesa. Riverdance, para más señas.....

----------


## letang

O'Malley, la melodía del tema de Lara es:
_Miiii Sooool Re# Miiiii, Si Re Do Sooool Fa# Faaaaa_

Y la melodía de "Interior student Cafe" es:
_Mi Do Si Laaa Do La Faaa Do Siiiii Ree Miiii._

Vamos, no tiene nada que ver una canción con la otra...

Aquí tienes el "Lara's theme": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA8Uy6YwJ_U

Y aquí el anuncio de la lotería con "Interior student Cafe": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIALN8bMSFw

(Y el link que puse antes va a "Amazon" a la página de venta del disco, y ahí puedes escuchar unos fragmentos de cada canción:
http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Zhivago.../dp/B0000033J9 )

No sé lo que son los letimotifs, pero algo de oído sí que tengo para diferenciar melodías e instrumentos.  :Wink1: 

http://tvspot.blogspot.com/2004/11/g...dad-calvo.html
http://www.gusanosrosas.com/2003/12/...arrindell.html

Vamos, que yo no sabía ni de coña cómo se llamaba la canción, sólo sabía que "Lara's theme" no era, pero sólo hay que buscar un poco para descubrir la información.
Así que muy mal O'Malley por decirme que estaba equivocado sin haberte molestado en buscar un poco.  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Letang:

No mer efería al Tema de Lara, sino al del vals.

En cualquier caso ya buscaré cual es exactamente.   :Lol:

----------


## letang

El único vals que hay en la banda sonora es "Sventitskys Waltz/After The Shooting".

Y tampoco es la canción del anuncio, pero sí que se puede dar un aire.
De todas formas cuando puedas entrar a la página de Amazon y puedas escuchar esos fragmentos te darás cuenta, de todas formas te he puesto dos links donde hablan del anuncio y dicen qué canción es.  :Wink1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo malo es que no me conecta el amazon en la ofi.

Pero bueno, te daré la razón (aún sin comprobarlo).

----------


## humorymagia

O'Malley muy bueno el baile... la musica no esta mal... ya buscare y te contare.. algo asi quiero poner... a ver que tal!!!

----------

